# Schwinn phantom green 1995 reproduction



## buck hughes (Apr 11, 2018)

any one know how many green one's were produced in 1995?


----------



## phantom (Apr 11, 2018)

buck hughes said:


> any one know how many green one's were produced in 1995?



 250 Green - 250 Red  - 4,500 Black...... I have a Red and Green still boxed.


----------

